# What helps calm a flare up?



## Minniegirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been suffering from IBS-D for over 12 years. I am 35 years old. Been to many doctors and have had all of the usual tests, with the same normal results. My last colonoscopy showed a spastic colon the doctor said. I have been taking Valium to get through the episodes but I just don't like being drowsy and it does not actually help the symptoms just relaxes me a bit because when I am miserable my anxiety kicks in, or could be the original cause not sure. I have been taking Align for 6 weeks and have noticed a huge difference in the every day stomach issues after eating. But am having my first episode since I have been on Align.So finally my question. What do you take to help with the episode of burning diarrehea and stomach cramping? It seems every vacation I go on it happens. Please help!! I am on vacation and really want to go out for the day, but my stomach is so acidy and going to the bathroom every 20 minutes. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For a quickie type fix since you are away on vacation.... how about trying some TUMS? I know that sounds odd.. but .. they come with Calcium Carbonate in them and that can help firm D! I use the TUMS Smoothies with 750 mgs of Calcium Carbonate. And of course while on vacation... you might want to take some imodium with your meals. Also... I use an anti-gas agent (store brand simethicone is fine) WITH the imodium to prevent the cramping that can sometimes happen with imodium. If one tab of imodium is too much.. break them in half.


----------



## Minniegirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply!! I just took 2 of the tums I had them in my stash of a medicine cabinet with me. And they were smoothies, they are my favorite kind. I also took an immodium about 15 minutes ago. Hoping it helps me through the rest of my vacation. For some reason this is easier to deal with at home. Thank you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here's hoping you can enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Imodium should provide daily relief especially if you don't take it often.


----------



## Minniegirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you! It has actually calmed, but left me extremely gassy and nauseous like it usually does. Had to take a zofran and now battling a headache







. Hoping for this last day of vacation to be better. Thank you again for your replies, they were much appreciated!It's sad there are so many of us dealing with this horrible issue with no real cause or defining medicine to make it go away.


----------

